
Founder of Snopes.com, a Facebook 'fact checker', accused of embezzlement - mbgaxyz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4042194/Facebook-fact-checker-arbitrate-fake-news-accused-defrauding-website-pay-prostitutes-staff-includes-escort-porn-star-Vice-Vixen-domme.html
======
throwaway420
I don't particularly care about this guy's alleged foibles (although it does
sound kind of bad), but I do have issue with this site being portrayed as some
authoritative source of pure objectivity whose only goal is the unadulterated
truth. It hasn't been an unbiased site since they went away from a focus on
researching urban legends IMO.

I encourage people to not take my word for it, but to search for terms like
"snopes bias" and take into account a diverse set of perspectives.

------
pbarnes_1
Let us know when this is on somewhere other than the daily mail.

~~~
mbgaxyz
So which media outlet(s) would you consider to be 'real news'?

